# Timing belt, water pump, thermostat, idle pulley, and tensioner pulley job. Idkkkkkkk...



## Tate393 (Jun 21, 2011)

I got everything in, did everything by procedure, and got all my markings to match up. When I got done I turned the crankshaft to do a final check of the install. I think it's on right but I wana know what it would sound like, if I installed it wrong, if I was off by a couple teeth. What kind of noises and pressures would it consist (teeth off)??


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?jjecvn


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

is it running smooth? if your timing is off, then you'd know. at a minimum, it would run rough... at worst, you'd bend valves, blow the internals and lock up the engine.

if you're getting odd sounds, then you may want to double check the tensioners, pulleys and waterpump to make sure they are properly installed and functioning.


----------



## Tate393 (Jun 21, 2011)

I havnt started it yet. I put the let on and turned the crank a couple times and it was easy to spin and got a bit tighter through compression but nothing that was "hard to turn". I heard some clicking, not too loud, but clicking during the compression stroke. Should I be worried? I want to be more sure that I'm not gonna damage the valves and internals before I even think about puting her back together


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?gcxvyv


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

here's a few links that might help clarify things. double check all your work and timing marks.

http://www.passatworld.com/forums/6...704-1-8t-timing-belt-replacement-revised.html

http://phatcat_ed.tripod.com/V6.htm


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

if all checks out good, then either get another knowledgeable person to look it over, or cross your fingers and start it up.

it's hard to give you a definite answer for things without actually being there to see the work or hear any noises.

good luck.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

it is not possible to turn a 2.8 over by hand 2 times if the cam timing is off 1 tooth. It will stop about 1/2 the way around the first try when the intake valves on bank 2 hit the pistons lol.


----------



## Tate393 (Jun 21, 2011)

Slimjimmn said:


> it is not possible to turn a 2.8 over by hand 2 times if the cam timing is off 1 tooth. It will stop about 1/2 the way around the first try when the intake valves on bank 2 hit the pistons lol.


are u sure??


----------



## vdubtech398 (Jul 19, 2007)

Slimjimmn said:


> it is *not possible *to turn a 2.8 over by hand 2 times if the cam timing is off 1 tooth. It will stop about 1/2 the way around the first try when the intake valves on bank 2 hit the pistons lol.


it IS possible to turn the engine over 2 times, and start the car and run it with the timing off by a tooth. It will set cam faults soon after tho.


----------



## Tate393 (Jun 21, 2011)

vdubtech398 said:


> it IS possible to turn the engine over 2 times, and start the car and run it with the timing off by a tooth. It will set cam faults soon after tho.


what kind of cam faults?? and if i do get cam faults what will i have to do from there???


----------



## vdubtech398 (Jul 19, 2007)

Incorrect allocation faults. Make sure the engine is timed correctly using all the timing marks. If its timed and everything was installed correctly then you shouldn't have any issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

vdubtech398 said:


> it IS possible to turn the engine over 2 times, and start the car and run it with the timing off by a tooth. It will set cam faults soon after tho.


only possible if the cam CHAIN timing is off 1 tooth. 

IF the timing belt cam alignment is not on, it will not turn over as the valves will hit the pistons on bank 2 driver side. 
Seen it happen many many times.
Have replaced many many cylinder heads from people doing their own t-belts without the tool "by eye"


----------



## vdubtech398 (Jul 19, 2007)

I didnt see anyone talking about the cam timing chains. If your cam lock bar goes in correctly and your crank marks are off by one tooth, it will turn over, start and run. If the cam bar goes in and the crank is lined up. Spin it twice by hand and fire it up.


----------

